# Descaler / cleaner for Duo Temp pro



## pottolom (Jan 17, 2019)

Is there a general consensus here about the best non-Sage descaler to use for the Duo Temp pro and similar machines? I've looked at some older posts on here, and there always seems to have been a bit of back-and-forth between people recommending sticking with Sage's own (expensive) descaler, using an alternative containing sulphamic acid, and using an alternative without sulphamic acid. What are most people on here using?

(Note that my Duo Temp pro has always been cleaned with the Sage descaler, but it's now well outside of warranty so I'm not sure it's worth continuing with this. I live in a moderately hard water area, but refuse to use bottled water because of the ridiculous amount of plastic waste).

Also, any recommendations on non-Sage backflush cleaning tablets?


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Puly Caff powder


----------



## MarkHB (Jun 12, 2020)

pottolom said:


> Is there a general consensus here about the best non-Sage descaler to use for the Duo Temp pro and similar machines?


 I don't think there is a general consensus about it but I think that most would recommend using something that is fast acting. I haven't used it but was planning on using Delonghi Ecodecalk when I had a Duo Temp Pro, but now that I have a Dual Boiler I've stuck with Sage's own brand.



pottolom said:


> Also, any recommendations on non-Sage backflush cleaning tablets?


 Urnex Cafiza2 powder is brilliant stuff. I can't use it with my DB anymore as it doesn't react well with aluminium but I still use it for cleaning the portafilter and baskets and also for cleaning my french press. I highly recommend it for backflushing.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Puly Cafe and depending on where you live and water hardness often but maybe the more expensive filter they started using a while ago now helps with that. The machine indications are not that reliable thanks to how hard some UK tap water is.

You do need to be careful about what is used.

Puly Cafe is ok with the DB as well as are their back flush tablets.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

I use Oust liquid de scaler, actually did mine yesterday (as well as a full grinder clean)


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The problem with descalers is that some contain more aggressive chemicals so it's best to be careful. That doesn't just apply to Sage. Puly's products are fine. Some wont be.


----------

